# Merrylegs



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

WOOOAH. 

Isn't there a little grey pony off Black Beauty called Merry Legs. Cuuuute!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Yup  before we went to see her or knew her names my family and i were thinking what we could call her, however when we found out she was called merrylegs we felt that it was suitable for her.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww She is way too cute! : )


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i think the fact the tip of her ear is missing makes he look scruffy kinda cute!


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Both horses are pretty!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Whiskey's gorgeous as always! Merrylegs is adorable! Shes such a cutie!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I knew a little grey pony named Merrylegs! How cute!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

how cute  she's rather adorable. as is whiskey


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks guys, when i get back from romania, i intent to work with her alot to try and overcome her not wanting to be caught. now that i have her i don't actually wanna go to romania lol


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

i knew a pony called merrylegs! she was about 10hh and completely evil lol constantly had her ears pinned back & would turn her butt on you when you walked in the stable lol


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww what a cutie!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

what an adorable pony 
so stinking cute lol good luck with her


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwh! I had a pony named Merrylegs, she waas a pali shetland!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Black Beauty was one of my favorite books as a kid. Your girl looks exactly as I imagined a Merrylegs would look. Too cute.


----------



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

Gorgeous! Gorgeous!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks guys. yesterday i put all my weight across her back to see how she would react, i already knew what she would do though, one of those gut feelings. she barely batted an eye bless her. just wish she'd let us catch her easily lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

